# Pictures of our Boer bucks



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are some recent pictures of our paint buck Teflon. He just turned 10 months old and is very wide and big! And also a recent one of our newest buck Mr. Rich.  We will be getting him right after Christmas, and can't wait!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh my gosh how handsome! And I love love love those horns! So cute.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well I can see you just starve that poor buck lol. He is very handsome, and I can see he is going to be a all around big boy, tall and thick....you should be a proud buck owner


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Once again...Wow!


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

You have some VERY NICE boys !! I LOVE EVERYTHING about BOERS........(except their FEED BILL!!)....lol....


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Teflon lookin good!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Jessica84 said:


> Well I can see you just starve that poor buck lol. He is very handsome, and I can see he is going to be a all around big boy, tall and thick....you should be a proud buck owner


Thanks again everyone! We are so thrilled with Teflon! He is turning out SOOOOO nice! He has been growing like crazy and is already just as tall as our biggest doe Cosmo. I love his thick neck and BIG bones...so handsome! I can't wait to see his kids and get them in the show ring!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Looking good


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ohhh I remember cosmo.....they should have very nice kids together


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yep, I am really looking forward to seeing the kids from Teflon and Cosmo! I am sure they will be very nice as Cosmo is our best producer. I'm sure that we will be wanting to keep a doe out of them....only problem is we already have 2 does from Cosmo(the red and dapple does) . We may have to sell one of them..(sigh) That's the problem with having limited barn space... Cosmo has kidded twice and had 4 kids. 3 of which have been girls and all have been colored!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Really like him.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

Wow, he is Beautiful!
I love his color and I'm not sure I've ever seen an animal that thick in the back end, especially a paint!
I hope I can get some paint animals in my herd, all I've been able to find around here with decent meet structure are traditionals,. :/


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

One of these days I might need to take a road trip to pick me up a little doeling from you. He is handsome!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Aw! Thank you KymberLeAnn and Piercingstarr! Teflon's lines come from one of the best Traditional Boer breeders in Washington. (Capriole Boers) So he has the structure of their tradtitionals. Teflon's sire was out of two Capriole traditional parents and just happened to come out a paint. Since Capriole doesn't exactly breed for color they sold Teflon's sire (Dupont) to a color breeder. (White House Goats) And then White House bred Dupont to one of their really nice paint does, and that's how we got Teflon!  

KymberLeAnn: I see you are in Yacolt ,WA! You might be familiar with these breeders I have just mentioned. They have really nice goats but can come with a price tag.


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

Haha I do recognize the lines!
Not often that I hear of lines I know on here 
My buck is from the Copper Creek lines, I don't think they're as widely known as Caprioles but I feel like they have some pretty nice animals, I hope my buck can throw me some color, he's a traditional but his dam was a paint. Maybe I'll get lucky!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes, Copper Creek lines are awesome, too! Becki has some beautiful goats! We are hoping to someday buy a doe from them at some point.


----------

